# Lg or Sony oled tv?



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

I am looking at replacing my lg oled tv that is developing a green spot in lower right hand corner after 6 years..little disappointed but want another oled but am trying to decide between lg c1 and Sony 55 a80j any thoughts?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and your budget is ?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I'd go with the Sony XBR-55A80J. I've been using a Sony Master Series XBR-65A9G since 2019 and it's been issue free.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

P Smith said:


> and your budget is ?


Trying to stay $1700 or less


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Vizio just came out with a oled tv. Here is some info.

Vizio OLED TV review: The best OLED TV value | Tom's Guide

I thought about getting a oled tv but I herd they have a screen burn in problem.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

sticketfan said:


> I am looking at replacing my lg oled tv that is developing a green spot in lower right hand corner after 6 years..little disappointed but want another oled but am trying to decide between lg c1 and Sony 55 a80j any thoughts?


Contact LG. They will replace the panel one time free of charge


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I'd go with the Sony XBR-55A80J. I've been using a Sony Master Series XBR-65A9G since 2019 and it's been issue free.


I second this suggestion.I have the Sony XBR55A8H and really like it.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

id'e buy the sony. i owned LG before and it was crap and customer service was the pitts. and if you remember the old name goldstar for there cheap vcr's back in the day that's who LG is the goldstar brand with the LG badge... i have a sony led set and love it had to call customer service once to get help with the settings on the set. though the rep was in another country he understood me and knew what i was talking about and wasn't clueless makes all the difference in the world. i asked a repair shop what the best t.v. was as well they flat out said sony is!!! i was told to avoid samsung and lg tcl ect ect since they cheap out on quality.... my led set looks damm near as good as an oled. alot of people rave about the PQ on the sony's as well as it does an awsome job at upconverting even with low res!!! i don't have the X1 ultimate processer i just have the X1 processer and it's pretty amazing there's really no difference between the x1 and the x1 ultimate processer as far as PQ. i'm on cable with a fiber feed to my home and the PQ is as good as DTV that says something!!! i have a sony x900H in the bedroom love it!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

B Newt said:


> Vizio just came out with a oled tv. Here is some info.
> 
> Vizio OLED TV review: The best OLED TV value | Tom's Guide
> 
> I thought about getting a oled tv but I herd they have a screen burn in problem.


that's why i didn't go oled i dont want to have to babysit the t.v. for burn in's


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Jhon69 said:


> I second this suggestion.I have the Sony XBR55A8H and really like it.


i second that as well buy a sony just better build quality and they have some sweet set's if you have the $$$ to spend. and sony's will more than likely out live us since they seem to run forever and you can't kill em. i still have my old trinitrons in the closet a 32 and a 36 inch models in the closet in working order. but who knows how long this new stuff will last


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

compnurd said:


> Contact LG. They will replace the panel one time free of charge


even after 6 years???


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

krel said:


> i second that as well buy a sony just better build quality and they have some sweet set's if you have the $$$ to spend. and sony's will more than likely out live us since they seem to run forever and you can't kill em. i still have my old trinitrons in the closet a 32 and a 36 inch models in the closet in working order. but who knows how long this new stuff will last


What makes the Sony OLEDs better is they have Acoustic Wave technology the TV's sound vibrates out towards you from the OLED screen and they have a built in subwoofer that aims the bass sound down from the TV.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I grabbed the LG OLED CX from Costco, usually comes with 5yr free extended warranty. The only difference I could find between C1 and CX is a4 vs a3 processor. Nothing else is difference but some mention of the OS for the smart TV. It wasn't worth $350 more for such a small difference.
Also, LG TV's have anti burn feature which you can turn on. Overall very happy with the LG.

Caution on Vizio. A few years back there wasn't any in home service offered, which is a big deal on very large TV's.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NR4P said:


> which is a big deal on *very large TV*'s.


may I suggest you got 80" LG OLED ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sticketfan said:


> I am looking at replacing my lg oled tv that is developing a green spot in lower right hand corner after 6 years..little disappointed but want another oled but am trying to decide between lg c1 and Sony 55 a80j any thoughts?


Side by side comparison in specs and ratings.
Compare LG C1 vs Sony A80J | B&H Photo (bhphotovideo.com)

Compare - Best Buy


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> Side by side comparison in specs and ratings.
> Compare LG C1 vs Sony A80J | B&H Photo (bhphotovideo.com)


Interesting the significant power consuming difference


> LG Operational: 106.0 W
> Sony Operational: 336.0 W


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

A Sony LED is going to be a whole lot cheaper than any OLED. The Sony X90J is currently going for just under $1,300.

If you can swing a more popular size (i.e. 65"), the value proposition is probably better.

As someone coming from an LG with their proprietary WebOS, an LG may be more familiar but I'd imagine that Sony's Android OS is going to have an availability advantage for newer and more varied Smart TV apps.

Whether or not you intend to use the TV as a 4K computer monitor or for high-end gaming is a critical decision point.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

P Smith said:


> may I suggest you got 80" LG OLED ?


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

NR4P said:


> I grabbed the LG OLED CX from Costco, usually comes with 5yr free extended warranty. The only difference I could find between C1 and CX is a4 vs a3 processor. Nothing else is difference but some mention of the OS for the smart TV. It wasn't worth $350 more for such a small difference.
> Also, LG TV's have anti burn feature which you can turn on. Overall very happy with the LG.
> 
> Caution on Vizio. A few years back there wasn't any in home service offered, which is a big deal on very large TV's.


the vizo's have been hit or miss depending on models also!!! as far as reliability


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Jhon69 said:


> What makes the Sony OLEDs better is they have Acoustic Wave technology the TV's sound vibrates out towards you from the OLED screen and they have a built in subwoofer that aims the bass sound down from the TV.


the sony also has dolby vision wich is nice to have as well!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

krel said:


> LG OLED 8K 88" ?


seen the model with 77" for GBP 20k ... perhaps 88" would be GBP 30k ... thanks, but no !


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

krel said:


> the sony also has dolby vision wich is nice to have as well!!!


Yes Dolby Vision and Dolby ATMOS.
When I purchased my TV,I also got the 2020 Roku Ultra with Dolby Vision and Dolby ATMOS.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

It was mentioned above, but the CX and the C1 are essentially the same TV and based on the reviews on rtings.com, the CX is a little brighter. Since the CX's are starting to get discounted to make room for the C1's, you can probably save several hundred $$'s by going with a CX. For example, at Best Buy a 65" CX is now $1850 vs $2300 for the C1. On the 55" side, a CX is $1425 vs $1600 for the C1.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

krel said:


> that's why i didn't go oled i dont want to have to babysit the t.v. for burn in's


Sony OLEDs have Pixel Shift technology and Panel Refresh option to counter act burn in.
But because this is my first OLED I still purchased Best Buy's Geek Squad extra warranty.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Sony OLEDs have Pixel Shift technology and Panel Refresh option to counter act burn in.
> But because this is my first OLED I still purchased Best Buy's Geek Squad extra warranty.


So does LG


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Getteau said:


> It was mentioned above, but the CX and the C1 are essentially the same TV and based on the reviews on rtings.com, the CX is a little brighter. Since the CX's are starting to get discounted to make room for the C1's, you can probably save several hundred $$'s by going with a CX. For example, at Best Buy a 65" CX is now $1850 vs $2300 for the C1. On the 55" side, a CX is $1425 vs $1600 for the C1.


The Sony is pretty much the same TV too since LG makes the panel . You're just paying an extra $1000 for the Sony name which isn't even a valuable name anymore. Also, the Sony has a different (worse) anti-reflection coating, less inputs, uglier base, worse off angle viewing, and a few other "gotchas".


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

SledgeHammer said:


> The Sony is pretty much the same TV too since LG makes the panel . You're just paying an extra $1000 for the Sony name which isn't even a valuable name anymore. Also, the Sony has a different (worse) anti-reflection coating, less inputs, uglier base, worse off angle viewing, and a few other "gotchas".


LG is just the old goldstar brand if you remember that junk. just now it has a different badge on it!!!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

krel said:


> that's why i didn't go oled i dont want to have to babysit the t.v. for burn in's


Burn in isnt a problem unless you sit with a windows taskbar on it 24 hours a day. The LG G1 has a 5 yr panel warranty. The Sony uses the same panel. I have a 55" Vizio OLED for a PS5, a 65" Vizio OLED, and just ordered a 77" Sony A80J. Like you, I used to be scared of OLED, but bought the Vizio on sale for $899 and added the Best Buy protection plan so I could replace it when it burned in. It didnt. 6 months of gaming, and not a bad spot anywhere.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> The Sony is pretty much the same TV too since LG makes the panel . You're just paying an extra $1000 for the Sony name.


First, LG Display, not LG makes the panels. Different company.
Second, the LG has a processor more geared toward gaming, and makes a better gaming TV. 
The Sony has an XR processor, and is much better at motion handling and upscaling lower resolution video than the LG.. 
So no, you dont pay more for the Sony name. The price difference isnt $1000 either. A friend just got the LG C1 for $3080, and I just ordered the Sony for $3149, both from greentoe.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> The Sony is pretty much the same TV too since LG makes the panel . You're just paying an extra $1000 for the Sony name which isn't even a valuable name anymore. Also, the Sony has a different (worse) anti-reflection coating, less inputs, uglier base, worse off angle viewing, and a few other "gotchas".


A note&#8230;. Just because the panels are the same does not at all mean the TVs are the same. There was only one or two plasma panel manufacturers for a long time but the different brand ones where so different it was amazing. Never underestimate how different processing and other electronics inside can affect the quality of the actual presentation on a display.

With that said, I have not compared these particular panels, but you seem to explain that the same panels can have massively different experiences.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> A note&#8230;. Just because the panels are the same does not at all mean the TVs are the same. There was only one or two plasma panel manufacturers for a long time but the different brand ones where so different it was amazing. Never underestimate how different processing and other electronics inside can affect the quality of the actual presentation on a display.
> 
> With that said, I have not compared these particular panels, but you seem to explain that the same panels can have massively different experiences.


Not massive. Both are rated almost exactly the same by Rtings.com. That was the whole, they are mostly identical except a few minor differences. Would the general public care about anti-reflection coating? I'd say most probably wouldn't notice it. And some might think the Sony is nicer looking then the LG. Some people only care about PQ and don't care about aesthetics. I'll place PQ over aesthetics myself... but if the PQ is pretty much the same, I'll pick the nicer looking one. The only time I'll *some* performance/PQ for looks is if something about the looks is really, really bad.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Davenlr said:


> First, LG Display, not LG makes the panels. Different company.
> Second, the LG has a processor more geared toward gaming, and makes a better gaming TV.
> The Sony has an XR processor, and is much better at motion handling and upscaling lower resolution video than the LG..
> So no, you dont pay more for the Sony name. The price difference isnt $1000 either. A friend just got the LG C1 for $3080, and I just ordered the Sony for $3149, both from greentoe.


I am happy with my sony set and the xr processor. It was plug and play right out of the box for me with no calibration required. Mostly everything I watch in HD looks Damm close to 4k and SD media look like there hd!!! I got the x900h 85 inch for 1,400 smackers as an open box no issues. There's been people that have put this set up against sonys master series oleds the differences of the pq on both sets is minimal... a repair shop told me that Sony is still the best TV out there


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

krel said:


> I got the x900h 85 inch for 1,400 smackers as an open box no issues


Wow ! Can you post here the exactly model ID ?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Wow ! Can you post here the exactly model ID ?


Sony XBR-85X900H Smart LED 4K HDTV (2020).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I should check local store for its price now ...
The model is not selling here 
Close call is 
*TV 85" SONY KD85XH9505BAEP 4K UHD LED Smart Android €3,249.00*


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I should check local store for its price now ...
> The model is not selling here
> Close call is
> *TV 85" SONY KD85XH9505BAEP 4K UHD LED Smart Android €3,249.00*


The 950 is the high-end LED model. The panel and sound systems are completely different and the 950 doesn't feature a NEXTGEN TV tuner. The X900H (same as Costco's X90CH) has been replaced by the X90J (because I is too easily confused with 1).

Why do you ask?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> I should check local store for its price now ...
> The model is not selling here
> Close call is
> *TV 85" SONY KD85XH9505BAEP 4K UHD LED Smart Android €3,249.00*


Sony XBR-85X900H (BestBuy $2,469.99...Amazon $2,598.00...ebay $1,999.99 refurbished).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> Why do you ask?


Looking around for new TV ...


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

P Smith said:


> Wow ! Can you post here the exactly model ID ?


what mystery man said. i bought it as an open box as well..
how big did you want to go??? i'm looking at the 75 inch for 1,349 and the 85 inch closer to 2 grand at another dealer though. i need two more sets myself. i am very pleased with my XBR-85X900H. it up scales everything nicely as well.. there's no banding bleeding or none of that nonsense. i love the fact all i had to do was to plug and play and didn't need to do a calibration!!! the PQ is almost as good as an OLED with very little difference!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

P Smith said:


> Looking around for new TV ...


Sony - 75

Sony - 85
as cheap as i could find em now!!! though the next one i want to be an OLED set!!!. i would also call em and see if they will ship to your location as well. edge just told me i had the best price on these sets to..


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

harsh said:


> The 950 is the high-end LED model. The panel and sound systems are completely different and the 950 doesn't feature a NEXTGEN TV tuner. The X900H (same as Costco's X90CH) has been replaced by the X90J (because I is too easily confused with 1).
> 
> Why do you ask?


from what i seen there's not much difference from the x1 processer and the x1 ultimate processer. to justify the price bump also. i demoed em both in the store and could barley notice any difference between em.. i also belive the 950 has a brighter picture than the 900 though nothing major..


----------

